# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Ne vous perdez pas dans votre bulle

## Invit

*Salut  tous !*

Petit billet de mon blog que je souhaite partager ici pour les plus passionns d'entre vous : "Ne vous perdez pas dans votre bulle".




> Vous tes un passionn, un  geek , un converti, vous vous battez pour la neutralit du net, pour la vie prive, vous installez vos softs en les compilant vous-mme et Justin Bieber sen fout, comme normment de gens sur cette plante. Pourtant, vous y tes attach et vous jugez votre combat utile et sincre.


La suite par ici  :;):  Bonne lecture et n'hsitez pas  partager vos avis !

----------

